# IH 540 manure spreader parts manual needed



## klim (Sep 15, 2003)

Can someone tell me where to get a parts manual for my IH 540 manure spreader? I 've searched the internet and tried all the obvious manual sources to no avail.


----------



## FlyByNite (Sep 15, 2003)

*#1097301 IH Model 530, 540, 550 & 560 Manure Spreaders*

Six items up from where the parts catalog starts on this page for $14.95 plus $4 shipping.

http://www.binderbooks.com/implement.htm


----------



## klim (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for your quick reply. Unfortunately, the manual you referred to is and operator's manual - I need a parts manual. But I did email that company you put me in touch with and perhaps they have a parts manual.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you tried ebay?

Adam


----------



## klim (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, I've tried e-bay and half.com with no good luck.


----------

